# VPC3+S PROFIBUS-ASIC mit seriellem Interface



## profichip (5 Mai 2009)

*VPC3+S kleinster PROFIBUS-DP Slave Controller ASIC der Welt*


profichip ergänzt seine erfolgreiche Baureihe VPC3+CLF (PQFP44) mit der Version *VPC3+S* unter der Artikelnummer PALF2009. 

Dieser Baustein basiert auf dem seit 2003 verfügbaren VPC3+CLF und bietet zusätzlich zu dessen bekannten Eigenschaften (DP-V0/V1/V2-Funktionen, 4 kB RAM Speicher ) ein serielles Interface für SPI oder I2C Kommunikation. Besonders hervorzuheben ist die neue Gehäusebauform, die aufgrund der Anforderungen nach Low-Power und 3,3V Spannungsversorgung ein Chip-Design in kleineren Strukturen ermöglicht. Der VPC3+S wird - verpackt in ein BGA-Gehäuse mit 6x8mm Kantenlänge - als „weltweit kleinster PROFIBUS ASIC“ beworben.
Zielapplikationen finden sich aufgrund der bereits limitierten Leiterplattenfläche in Encoder-Produkten oder Sensoren.
Anwendungen, die bislang den VPC3+CLF oder SPC3 verwenden, können weiterhin das parallele Interface und bestehende Firmware verwenden.
Für die anwenderfreundliche Nutzung der neuen Funktionen ist eine erweiterte Version des eingeführten Software-Stacks verfügbar. Zur Unterstützung redundanter Slave-Applikationen mit einem oder zwei Micro-Controllern werden ebenfalls entsprechende Softwareversionen angeboten.

Datenblatt zum Download:
http://www.profichip.com/products/overviewasics/dp-slave-vpc3-s/ 
VPC3+S Muster sind ab sofort verfügbar, Serienlieferungen erfolgen ab September 2009.


----------

